# 11/14 131 hole, nipple, edge trolling



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

headed out of shoreline at 6 yesterday running 38mph the whole wayto 131 hole. 










first line in a cedar plug on my king set up,a tld 15 with a custom spiral wrap for kings. drop it back around 100yds put the drag up and instantly bows over. no weed around so i start jacking and it takes a little drag but then goes to just dead weight but im making ground and in about 3 minutes a wahoo that looked to be around 30lbs comes up next to the boat. well around this time he realizes he is hooked and takes off like a bat out of hell prob 150yds then turns and puts a big bow in the line but i keep the rod bowed then POW goes dea:banghead:banghead so i thought he just cut me off because it was a mono leader but shure enough here comes the cedar plug tore up? the only thing i can think is the bow in the line twisted the hook and it some how popped out. either wasy i was bummed. so we go back to trolling and we finaly get the spread out. about 45 mins later i notice two lines are crossed so i bring in the one and its wrapped all around the other line so i jump over the live well andsit on the engine while were still going along and someting catches my eye so i look down to see about a 75-80lb marlin lit up like a neon sign. so i jump back over the live well and grab the only thing we had in the boat which was a little daisy chain and dropped it back to him but he didnt want anything to do with it and by now my dad has a cig on a circle hook and he pitches that to him but he didnt see it and swam off. it had to have been one of the coolest things ive ever seen and wasthe first marlin ive ever seen in real life. after that not much happened for 4 hrs so we headed to the edge where there was groups of boats chunking and we trolled around the down current side of then only to pick up a fat bonito around 15 lbs. find a good spot and get anchored up. at first we were just catching small mingo 10-12 inches. so i drop one down on the 6/0 and start chunking that bonito also start freelining chunks of bobo on a spinner. then we start bringing up some nice mingo14-16 inches TWO AT A TIME:bowdown. well we didnt get anything on the flat lines but we did get 18 fat mingo and one small king on the way home.






























also the marlin looked to me to be a striped marlin but im not shure if we have those up here i havent heard of anybeing caught so im not shure what kind it was but it did have some crazy neon blue pecs.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet Report. :clap


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We dont have stripes here im it was probly a white


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

What a great report i like all the detail it was a good read .Also great job on the dayhooked a wahoo seen a marlin and got some good eats and i bet you had fun the whole time sounds like a great trip congrats.Just remember its always worth it to have a ballyhoo or something similar ready for a pitch bait even if you think a bill might not be around its worth being ready.

TIM


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yeai think from now on ima have a nake hoo ready as a pitch bait


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice read, good eats!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Enjoyed your report keep them coming!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

When I saw the weather forecast I knew it would be a great day on the water. Glad y'all got to get out. Most likely you raised a White. Stripes are in the Pacific Ocean. Thanks for sharing your day on the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Too bad on the wahoo. They are real badfor those big head shakes that drop hooks in a flash.


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet, nice haul


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report! Sorry to hear about tha hoo,made me sick thinkin bout it! Those mingos should stink tha grease nicely though.


----------

